# 18 Point Shot In Glennie!



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone else heard of this deer? Supposedly it was shot on Sunday with a bow. The deer had been seen by the lucky hunter on Saturday and it was too far out. Sunday the deer gave him a 17 yd. shot!

I'm looking for pics as I type.

Alcona County is giving up some very respectable bucks this season. I gutted an AWESOME 8 point last night for a friend. 18 inch inside spread. Hopped a fence within 40 feet :yikes: of him and turned to look out into a cut corn field. BAD MISTAKE!! My buddy doesn't even have a scope on his gun. Iron sights. Good thing that buck was close.

Show me how to post pics and I'll post one.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My brother sent me the picturte of this deer on my cell phone but I have no clue how to get it from my cell phone to the computer???
If in fact it was shot up there, its a truely impressive buck for that area.....or any area for that matter. Very wide with good mass. Im guessing 170"+. :yikes:
Any idea what part of Glennie it was shot? North, south, east, or west of town?


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Holy Smokes! I didn't know they got that big there. Love to see a picture!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

If someone who knows how to post pictures from a cellphone will pm me their cell number, i'll forward this to someone who can post it.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Text the photo to your email. Just type in your email address where you would normally have a number or contact.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nighttimer said:


> Text the photo to your email. Just type in your email address where you would normally have a number or contact.


I tried that twice but it didn't work. I dont have a data package on my phone so that may be why. Im seeing if my buddy can send it to my e-mail then I can save it and post it.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I tried that twice but it didn't work. I dont have a data package on my phone so that may be why. Im seeing if my buddy can send it to my e-mail then I can save it and post it.


Doesn't require a data package, but either way, looking forward to the pic. I hunted Alcona Co a lot in the 90s.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

Here ya go bucknasty... awesome buck!


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW!! Very nice. That guys last name isn't Rompola by any chance?

Thanks for going through the hassle of posting it.

Any details yet. Roughly where in Glennie. When?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

World class! Good for him.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow! Outstanding Northern Michigan Buck!!!! Glennie is only half hour from here, over in Greenbush. Love to see something like that come crawling out of the cedars swamps here!


----------



## Hungry Wolf (Mar 26, 2002)

In-laws have a place in Glennie- I would love to see this story/photo confirmed. I thought the biggest deer in Glennie were hanging on the wall of the IGA:lol:


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

We hunted Glennie for years, but stopped going up after TB became so popular. There was always a giant buck we nicknamed Marmaduke that would be seen once a year but noone ever had a shot.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Holy *****!!:yikes: WoW what a Deer. Hunted that Area a few times and always saw nice Bucks. Good to see Big Boys coming from all over the State. Michigan is World Class Whitetail Land if we let it!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

That deer is huge, but the hole in it looks pretty big for a broadhead. Might have been a rage 2-blade, but looks like a bullet hole in the picture. Nice buck either way, congrats.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Well we have a cabin in Glennie, we are out opening morning warming up the trucks, and the next door neighbor comes over and says "got see this" shows us pics of that buck, says it was an 18 point. He said it was a buddy of his a local up there, and he went and saw it in person. 
All I will say for location is it was shot north of town by a couple miles off 65.
He added it was neck shot, in that pic I assume your looking at the exit wound.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

All I can say is WOW.. and I agree with Britches. MI could be world class if we let it...


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

I saw a pair of monsters running across 65 down just north of Gordons bait store they were chasing each other across the road by that swamp. They were both huge bucks and I did not know they were that big around that part of the state. I have a cabin there by loon **** bay and saw them in the morning prior to gun season.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

i just got back from Glennie this afternoon. I hunted some state land and did manage to fill some antlerless tags. I saw one real nice buck and couldn't get a shot, he'll still be there next year i hope. one doe i shot was aged by the check station at 7.5.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> That deer is huge, but the hole in it looks pretty big for a broadhead. Might have been a rage 2-blade, but looks like a bullet hole in the picture. Nice buck either way, congrats.


Believe me I'm no fan of rage but i saw a buck 2 weeks ago a kid shot in ohio and though he said his arrow hit a limb and deflected the hole in the neck was the biggest i've ever seen. easily that big or bigger.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

My Buddy's have returned from the Glennie area today. One with approx 120 class 8 pt and a very respectable 6 pt aged by DNR at 3.5 yrs


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

CowboyUp said:


> Here ya go bucknasty... awesome buck!


Thanks for getting that up Cowboy! That thing is more impressive when you see a bigger picture (small cell phone pic's suck:lol. There are some very nice bucks up that way, just have to hunt long and hard to find them. In 2006 my brother killed a 140" 9pt on state land between Glennie and Mikado. Even though im not a big fan of the extreme doe harvest and APR's now in place up there, I do have to say that that area could become a real sleeper for some big boys. Should be able to tell in a couple of years.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Holy Smokes, that's truly a buck of a lifetime.
Congratulations to the fortunate hunter.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

GWPguy said:


> That guys last name isn't Rompola by any chance?


That's the exact same thought I had at first.
:lol::lol::lol: Looks like the Rompola buck....


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

My entire family lives in Glennie, My mother was telling me yesterday afternoon about this deer, My aunt's boyfriend was speaking of it, I thought cool when she told me, but didn't think much into it since I had my own stuff going on, I'm gonna make a couple calls tomorrow and see what I can find out, I'm really curious to know,lol nice deer for sure!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heck of a buck


----------



## GoBlueGuy (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone seen or heard from him in the last couple of years. He has been awful quiet. Anyone ever get to see his world record deer? Just curious. The guy has shot quite a few big bucks.


----------



## DubGuy (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, that is one big boy!

Has anyone heard more about it or who shot it?


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! Very nice, Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I over heard some old timer talking about this deer the other morning at the Chat n Chew. Awesome buck! That could be a record for Alcona Co.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Thanks for getting that up Cowboy! That thing is more impressive when you see a bigger picture (small cell phone pic's suck:lol. There are some very nice bucks up that way, just have to hunt long and hard to find them. In 2006 my brother killed a 140" 9pt on state land between Glennie and Mikado. Even though im not a big fan of the extreme doe harvest and APR's now in place up there, I do have to say that that area could become a real sleeper for some big boys. Should be able to tell in a couple of years.


Big reason I just bought 40 acres in Greenbush. I think the APR's are gonna do some wonders for the quality of bucks up here. I am 8 miles southeast of Mikado.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimmy2 (Jun 29, 2008)

That is a great deer for those parts for sure!!


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

doesent get any better than that


----------



## Dave Newsom (Nov 23, 2010)

Im the lucky guy who shot that 18 pointer in glennie, i saw it sunday morning but it was to far out, so i went back that night he was hot on a doe i got a 40 yard shot using 2 blade rage ,he ran about 30 yards and dropped, someone up there said there was a guy that had video of him in if anyone knows who it is i would love to get the pics and video of him. I also will post all the pics i have of him as soon as i figure out how.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That buck is incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

here are you pic of your buck.... awesome deer for that neck of the woods


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave Newsom said:


> Im the lucky guy who shot that 18 pointer in glennie, i saw it sunday morning but it was to far out, so i went back that night he was hot on a doe i got a 40 yard shot using 2 blade rage ,he ran about 30 yards and dropped, someone up there said there was a guy that had video of him in if anyone knows who it is i would love to get the pics and video of him. I also will post all the pics i have of him as soon as i figure out how.


Congrats to you Sir and Welcome to MS. Thats a heck of a first post!:lol::lol:
Almost hard to believe one like that came from that area......almost!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I have 80ac in the Barton City area. Not to far from Glennie. Got my first P&Y caliber buck on camera this summer but never saw him during season. Well, not yet anyway.  I have hunted the area since 2006. Have seen some great bucks in the area over the years and generally have a few 90" to 110" bucks around the property each year. Hope the new APR help the quality of bucks in the area. I saw and passed on more 1.5 yo bucks this fall then ever before so I have high hopes for the coming years!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigFinnFire (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome Buck dave!! Congrats!!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh and congrats on the buck Dave! I would love to get a look at him some day. If you want to bring him by for a little show and tell. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

